# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   Hi all,
 > Please be patient...this is a very long post...kinda thinking out loud, so to speak.
 > 
 > My mother has requested I take her to LV for her upcoming 75th birthday next month. I have been holdin

## GayleR

Hi all,
Please be patient...this is a very long post...kinda thinking out loud, so to speak.

My mother has requested I take her to LV for her upcoming 75th birthday next month. I have been holding off on booking the hotel in the hopes rates would fall as we get closer to our departure date of April 21. But from everything I hear, the properties I am considering (more on these in a moment) are pretty busy. Recession? What recession?

Here's the backstory. My mother goes to LV solo every December. She stays in a dump (I keep saying we have different DNA:-) and she plays roulette for 12 hours a day at a downtown joint with cheap table limits. I, on the other hand tolerate LV usually once or twice a year on business and for the past four trips have stayed at The Bellagio. I gamble a little, spa alot, shop (though not much this trip), take in the shows and enjoy the food and wine.

Mom has reqested The Wynn, saying when it's my money she'd like to stay somewhere nice; fine with me. I have no issue not returning to Bellagio as I find the rooms have become shabby and the adjacent construction noise made me crazy.

As many of you know The Encore, sister property to The Wynn recently opened. It's a little smaller and I hear more elegant and refined (OK, so refined in LV isn't possible). But reviews have been pretty negative, panning the service, lack of food choices, the small pool, small casino, poor housekeeping and the lengthy walk to The Wynn.

Choices and comments are as follows:

Encore Tower Suite
- newest, a little smaller and more intimate, must be on a high floor otherwise very noisy due to club noise
- they have Encore Tower which are larger rooms 745 sq ft with 2 Queens and double sinks
- Tower has separate entrance and check in and separate pool; more money though, of course
- have heard housekeeping is really, really bad and service is surly
- small casino - fine for me, not sure about Mom
- not a lot of eating choices which means walking across the bridge to Wynn all the time and her mobility is starting to be limited

Wynn Tower Suite
- not as new as Encore (duh!)
- they have Wynn Tower which are 645 sq ft with 2 Double beds and double sinks in bathroom
- Tower has separate entrance and check in and separate pool; more money though, of course and only $200 less for the 4 nights than Encore
- Have heard service way better here than at Encore
- lots of eating choices
- less walking for my mother than if at Encore though there's still a ton of walking (but that's Vegas)

Wynn Resort Room
- not as new as Encore 
- this is the regular suite at Wynn; half the cost of the Tower options described above
- 745 sq ft - same size as Encore Tower room but furnishings more bordello (lots of red)
- 2 Queen beds and double sinks
- massive lines at check in, no private pool or entrance like Towers
- more centrally located

For me, I always want the newest, most contemporary and the best. But for my mom anything will be an improvement and I'm sure she's be happy in the regular Wynn resort room which at the moment is pretty cheap.

I am never indecisive about this stuff but this time I am and totally obsessing over it. I guess it's because I know this is going to be a hard trip because of her physical limitations and the fact she wants to spend everyday downtown at the 25 cent roulette table and I will mostly be on my own during the day, so I want to be where I'll be comfortable - spa, pool etc. I know the trip is all about her but I'd like to enjoy my surroundings too.

OK everyone, weigh in...and all the better if you've stayed at both The Wynn and Encore.

Thanks in advance allmy SB pals.

----------


## MIke R

were you adopted?



not that there is anything wrong with that.....

you re Mom sounds like hoot ....you stay home and I'll take her....

----------


## GayleR

LOL!!! MikeR, somehow I knew you'd be the first to respond. Seriously, you'd never know we're related. Not adopted but a very interesting story that I am currently writing a book about...

My mom is a hoot, just not to me. I'd be delighted to send you together, but then again she's not so good at "winging it". She's more planful than me. I guess we share some common DNA.

Ha!

----------


## MIke R

well I have an eccentric mother who is foo foo and loves to plan!...so I feel your pain for sure..the things we must endure, but then again they changed our dirty diapers..so....karma at work as usual.....she is coming up for her birthday/Easter next week and I have an incredible weekend planned at this amazing B&B with an even more amazing restaurant in it, followed by an Easter brunch at the last standing truly ol school Grand Hotels in Northern New England......and......

I'm sure she will hate it all....or love it all but complain anyway....LOL....


and too bad..because thats what we are doing!!!!


wish I could help you on the Vegas things but I only stay at Paris which I love and Bellagio once which I hated as I can get gauche ostentatious Italian anytime I want simply by going home to the ol neighborhood, so I'd rather not pay for it thank you very much....LOL

----------


## KevinS

Gayle, 

I wish that I could help.  I just spent a week on business in Las Vegas, at the Paris.  I know nothing about the Wynn properties.  

I have a few food comments, in case you plan to get out and about.  My expense account dinner at Eiffel Tower at the Paris was very good, but not outstanding.  My "my time, my dollar" dinner at L'Atellier du Joel Robuchon at the MGM Grand was outstanding and worth every penny.  

The only additional advice that I have to offer is that returning home through the  Las Vegas airport is great - if you're flying First or Business.  If you're flying coach then the cattlecar lines are lengthy, and you should allow a full 2 hours at a minimum.

----------


## LindaP

Hi Gayle,
      Sounds like I might be there , when you guys are!!!  I agree , there seems to be no recession in Vegas! My daughter and I are staying at Caesar's April 24-27th....there were no deals there, but I chose it , because they just finished a cool spa and hugh pools,  and shopping. Good luck with your mom, just choose what you would be most comfortable with !! Linda

----------


## GayleR

Thanks Kevin and Linda. 

I got a great deal today at Wynn, $129/night for dbl Resort Room when I called (much more online). Not Tower, but Mom'll be happy. I'll be fine. It's booked and done. Linda, if you want to meet up for a drink, let me know. It would be great to meet you!

Kevin, haute dining is not my mother's thing (again different DNA). I loved L'Atelier. She'd hate it. Thanks though.

----------


## LindaP

That is a great deal , Gayle.....PM me as it gets closer if you want to meet up, I've only been once before, so this will be an adventure!

----------


## GayleR

Linda, sent you a PM.

----------


## fins85258

Gayle,

You will enjoy your stay and at a great price. We were there the second week of March with friends and had a great time. Make sure you have dinner one night at either of the Wynns restaurants by the outdoor pond for the Halogram shows that take place every 1/2 hour.

The thing I like the best about the Wynn is you dont have to walk through the casino to check in!

----------

